# Is anyone just hankering for a Death By Burger!



## Don2222 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello

Woodstock Inn in NH

See menu below! I got the the Near Death Experience which is a 9oz Burger ! That was plenty!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 1, 2012)

Love Woodstock Inn. Their Pigs Ear Brown ale is excellent.


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 2, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Love Woodstock Inn. Their Pigs Ear Brown ale is excellent.


 
I will have to try it. I got a Woodstock brew American IPA - India Pale Ale with the burger


----------



## blujacket (Jul 2, 2012)

That looks awesome


----------



## firebroad (Jul 2, 2012)

Wonder how many calories is in that monster


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 2, 2012)

firebroad said:


> Wonder how many calories is in that monster


Enough for the entire east coast for a year.
I bet it's not a turkey burger. Or soy.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 2, 2012)

I call a 9oz burger the appetizer. And yes, the scale said 169 lbs last night.

Man that looks good.


----------



## firebroad (Jul 3, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> I call a 9oz burger the appetizer. And yes, the scale said 169 lbs last night.
> 
> Man that looks good.


Oh, you skinny man, you!


----------



## woodchip (Jul 3, 2012)

I spy a bit of lettuce on the plate, so it must be healthy..........


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 3, 2012)

woodchip said:


> I spy a bit of lettuce on the plate, so it must be healthy..........


 
Yes, Also a nice big slice of Tomato!


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, since it's got some veggies, I'll have 2.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jul 3, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> I call a 9oz burger the appetizer. And yes, the scale said 169 lbs last night.
> 
> Man that looks good.


 
I will friggin take two of those mudders...yum...and give me a whole plate full of those mashed taters..Wall o shame...hmmm...
And yes, the scale said 120 lbs last night....without bracelets....with them 123.
thank gawd for fast metabolisms...


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 3, 2012)

Fast metabolism? WTH is that.
I've been drinkin' tons of water, not eating as much, and working outside on the woodstacks for a month and the dang scale keeps yelling at me.
I *have* lost about 15 lbs., but now stuck at the same spot for a week. Can we all say, "plateau"? Such a nice word,......but not in this context.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 3, 2012)

The bummer is when you cross that point where the weight isn't going up but the pant size is.


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 3, 2012)

That point was passed many moons ago.
When the pants start falling off mah butt is when I'll be happy. Uh, nobody else will be, though.


----------



## smoke show (Jul 4, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Hello
> 
> Woodstock Inn in NH
> 
> See menu below! I got the the Near Death Experience which is a 9oz Burger ! That was plenty!


Thats called a slider around here. This is a real burger and fries.




Home of the belt buster. http://www.evergreenbarandgrill.com/


----------



## blujacket (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## fossil (Jul 4, 2012)

And yet, some folks still wonder why...

http://www.cdc.gov/obesity/data/adult.html/


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jul 4, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> I will have to try it. I got a Woodstock brew American IPA - India Pale Ale with the burger


 

Dangit Don that looks really good


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 4, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Thats called a slider around here. This is a real burger and fries.
> 
> 
> Home of the belt buster. http://www.evergreenbarandgrill.com/


 
Hey Smoke This sounds good! Did you get one?

*As our slogan says... Home of the world famous Belt Buster.*​(4) 1 pound hamburger patties​1 pound bacon​cheese​lettuce​tomatoes​and onions​​This is all on one hamburger bun and stands over a foot tall and comes with 1 pound of French fries.​If the customer eats it within 30 minutes, they receive a $20.00 gift certificate and the next Belt Buster free. This burgers meat is locally grown.​


----------



## iskiatomic (Jul 4, 2012)

Man, I like to eat, but I do know my limitations. Now! If we could only do this with BEER.

KC 

Poor Doug


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 4, 2012)

Joey Chestnut ate 68 hot dogs in 10 minutes today winning his 6th straight year Nathan's Fourth of July hot dog eating contest. 

Carry on.


----------



## smoke show (Jul 4, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Hey Smoke This sounds good! Did you get one?
> 
> *As our slogan says... Home of the world famous Belt Buster.*​(4) 1 pound hamburger patties​1 pound bacon​cheese​lettuce​tomatoes​and onions​​This is all on one hamburger bun and stands over a foot tall and comes with 1 pound of French fries.​If the customer eats it within 30 minutes, they receive a $20.00 gift certificate and the next Belt Buster free. This burgers meat is locally grown.​


 I tried and failed.


----------



## firebroad (Jul 5, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> Joey Chestnut ate 68 hot dogs in 10 minutes today winning his 6th straight year Nathan's Fourth of July hot dog eating contest.
> 
> Carry on.


...and that kills me. Every year some skinny kid scarfs down 60+ hotdogs. I am admittedly overweight, and even when I am really_ really_ hungry, I might be able to eat maybe three.


----------

